# Gel-coat repair



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone used and can recommend a fibreglass repairer in the Peterborough area?


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi xgx,

This firm is about 58 miles from where you live:

http://www.branfibre.co.uk/contact.shtml

I have never had dealings with the company but have only heard good reports about it. If you can't find anything more local then it may be worth a try.

Here is a list of boat repairers who might be able to help with GRP repairs, depending on what you want doing:

https://www.noblemarine.co.uk/repairers.php3?code=PE1+1NA

Ian


----------

